# It Had To Happen!



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

In the car park of the huge La Canada shopping centre, just east of Marbella, there are 5 Motorhomes parked. One has been there for about 3 weeks and is occupied, another has a "for sale" sign [just visible through the dust covered window] on it, one had the awning out and the other two occupied slots that indicated that they were perhaps staying awhile…….all took more than one packing space. Three of the five had "Brit" reg. This, as well as street and seafront parking of Caravans/Motorhomes, has been and ongoing and regular problem all along the Costa del Sol and is often debated in the local press and at council meetings.

The overwhelming view has always been a fairly relaxed and welcoming one regarding these vehicles but is accompanied with the "why do it" question and the knowledge that something will eventually have to be done.

We all know the well rehearsed arguments that they [Motorhomes] bring cash to the area…..how much and is it worth the hassle is debatable. Non-owners visit the coast, sit outside a seafront restaurant and look at a huge white vehicle. Worst still I have seen Motorhomes, with all the kit spread out, parked on the beach near Estepona. And yes they [the few] do leave litter behind. etc etc….And we know that there are not enough sites, they are expensive, crowded and noisy………So why come here at all :roll:

So it had to happen…………Part of a new regulation that is aimed at the selling of vehicles in the street and car-parks and now requires licences, displayed permits, supplied addresses etc etc, or 90 euro a day fine, tow-away, disposable/crush powers and all that………also included reference to Caravans and Motorhomes.

More to the point……quote from directive…….."This also prohibits the parking of Caravans and Auto-Caravans apart from area specified by the council. Furthermore, it prohibits such parking for more than 24 hours whilst there are people living in the vehicle".

My Son-in-law, who is Capt. in the Guardia, tells me that a number of Motorhomes have already been removed from "prohibited parking areas", while owners were absent. My own experience on vehicle removal is that the Spanish pay little or no regard as far as damage is concerned during the dragging away process…….


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

We have been making ourselves a nuisance in other countries for many years and I think the Spanish deserve a medal for being reasonable for so long. And we kid ourselves with the amount of money foreign countries get from us compared to other tourists. I spend no where near the amount I would normally do on holiday in a m\home than when I get a villa or a mobile home or a hotel. ( I think that should be the other way round. Can't get my head round it.  )


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Yep seems fair enough to me. 


stew


----------



## 107166 (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi Ray
I don't disagree with what you are saying and there is no excuse for leaving a mess. 
Would it not help if Spain had a good system of Aires for those of us that need overnight stops.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Detourer said:


> "This also prohibits the parking of Caravans and Auto-Caravans apart from area specified by the council. Furthermore, it prohibits such parking for more than 24 hours whilst there are people living in the vehicle".


That's nasty, just a reasonable stop to look at the view and have a snack and they tow you away.

Oh, I can see their side, I wouldn't want to have a meal at a pavement cafe staring at a MH.

But no worse than here - last year someone in here was done £30 in Colwyn Bay ( or close ) for parking in the wrong kind of car park.

Outcasts, Unclean.

With the price of fuel etc taking a MH to Spain is probably not worth it compared to a package holiday.


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Detourer said:


> In the car park of the huge La Canada shopping centre, just east of Marbella, there are 5 Motorhomes parked. One has been there for about 3 weeks and is occupied, another has a "for sale" sign [just visible through the dust covered window] on it, one had the awning out and the other two occupied slots that indicated that they were perhaps staying awhile…….all took more than one packing space. Three of the five had "Brit" reg. This, as well as street and seafront parking of Caravans/Motorhomes, has been and ongoing and regular problem all along the Costa del Sol and is often debated in the local press and at council meetings.
> 
> The overwhelming view has always been a fairly relaxed and welcoming one regarding these vehicles but is accompanied with the "why do it" question and the knowledge that something will eventually have to be done.
> 
> ...


Breaking News,Elvis is dead,yet more doom and gloom from ray,zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!Maybe they should all pack up and head for Algeciras and sign up for one of your tours ray,then again,maybe not!


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi seamusog

Talk about "shoot the messenger"......... :roll: ...........More doom and gloom ?......not from me now that I am back here from a short but as usual dismal, expensive and probably high risk visit to the UK last week.

"Maybe they should all pack up and head for Algeciras and sign up for one of your tours ray,then again,maybe not!"

Please.....no thanks, if thats their idea of a motorhome holiday can stay where they are.

.


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

Detourer said:


> ………Part of a new regulation that is aimed at the selling of vehicles in the street and car-parks and now requires licences, displayed permits, supplied addresses etc etc, or 90 euro a day fine, tow-away, disposable/crush powers and all that………also included reference to Caravans and Motorhomes.
> 
> More to the point……quote from directive…….."This also prohibits the parking of Caravans and Auto-Caravans apart from area specified by the council. Furthermore, it prohibits such parking for more than 24 hours whilst there are people living in the vehicle".


Surely you can't have a situation where everywhere is a no-parking zone unless it states otherwise? How are people (visitors to the area/country) supposed to know? Does it apply only to streets and car-parks? Does it apply in the "Campo" or only in towns?

As is usual with the Spanish, a law which is virtually impossible to comply with, or to police.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

I have no idea chalky9........I just saw this in the local press and have had parts of police instructions shown to me by my son-in-law.........

I take a simplistic view. This is not aimed at the motorhome owner in generel and not at the car owner in general. These measures are targeting the growing number of "street dealers" selling cars via notices on the windows, that are parked along the roads and on roundabouts. On some streets in coastal towns there are dozens of vehicles parked, nose to tail...all for sale.......I have no real view on the matter one way or another [did by a car once from this source]. I expect "legal" dealers have had a say in the matter!

The council took the opportunity to tackle the Motorhome "problem" at the same time. But as I see it it does not effect the casual parker or visitor and does not over-ride normal parking regulations. It is simply and clearly aimed at the growing number on Motorhomes that occupy carparks and non-restricted parking areas for leisure purposes.

Nobody is saying that you can't park. Just like everyone else it is about being sensible. What do "we" expect if "we" and others set up camp in a carparks belonging to either council or business. There are some great "wilderness" locations a little inland........use them.

Again I have no real view on the matter..........just the messenger :roll:

Its NOT about Doom and Gloom, [or trying to get people to go to Morocco, what a joke :? ]. I had a vehicle towed away a few weeks ago.....loads of aggro and cost getting it back [imagine if it had my holiday bits in it] and it is in the body shop at this moment having lift and drag repairs done........at my expense.

.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi there,

Well I think there must be nothing worse than a beautiful view spoilt by rows of motorhomes wildcamping. Now as you are all probably aware if you have read any of my posts regarding wildcamping, me and my hubby love to wildcamp whenever we can but ONLY when it is of no detriment to others or their enjoyment or in locations where we are told it is ok to do so etc. So my view is not the view of a staunch objector by any means - far from it in fact and to my way of thinking, part of the enjoyment of a motorhome is the freedom to pitch up overnight in some picturesque setting miles from anywhere but only if it is not adversely affecting anyone else!

As for folk camping for days/weeks in some supermarket car park near Marbella or on the sea front in the same spot for weeks on end I just don't see the pleasure in that at all and personally I cannot see why on earth anyone would wish to do such a thing? To be honest, my worst nightmare would be to spend my motorhoming travels stopping in places like that - how flipping dull, uninteresting and boring that would be and where is the opportunity to see the "real" flavour of the country you are visiting and explore the history and the culture within? I never understand why folk travel all that way to foreign climes for the winter months in their motorhomes and then once they arrive they do not move very far from their chosen spot - but to then camp up in some noisy supermarket car park or on some busy sea front is even worse and I just do not get it at all! What or where is the pleasure in that? 

I can see why local residents and businesses may get fed up with hordes of motorhomers taking up limited parking spots and spoiling the views etc and so I am not at all suprised that the Spanish authorities are starting to clamp down on such behaviour and if they don't stomp it out now who knows where it could all end? 

Obviously, for motorhomers visiting the resort there ought to be special parking spots set aside for us as we should be encouraged to visit the area and welcomed when we arrive etc but to deter any unwanted wildcampers from taking up residence these parking spots should be patrolled and chargeable. 

By the way, Travelman868's suggestion of Aires like they have in France would be the perfect solution for everyone and I wish more countries (UK included) would adopt the French Aire's system.

Sue


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Sadly it is the case of the few spoiling things for the many. In the last few years of trips to my sister's in Almeria we have seen people wild camping on the coast with makeshift fences around their campervan, caravans for sale in supermarket carparks and cars for sale on the beach parking areas. Not all had GB plates I hasten to add and Spainish law does say that selling vehicles on the roadside is illegal, they are just getting a lot firmer with their dealing of the situation.
It is similar to the crackdown on drink driving 2/3 years ago, all roads out of Mojacca had road blocks and people were being stopped and checked it had the desired effect! 
As for aires in Spain, well that takes money and favourable public opinion. In France camping cars are well received as many French have them or hire them but it is not just camping cars in some towns and villages where the canals and rivers run through them, docking areas with free water and electrical hook up are provided(aires for boats) for free.
So I guess it's in the french blood, as a friend of mine once observed "The French prove that there is dignity in good service." Perhaps those that cause the problems should take a moment or two to consider their actions, failing which I hope they get towed!
Regards Rob.


----------

